
IOS 4.2 golden master brings final iPad tweaks before release - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/11/ios-42-golden-master-brings-final-ipad-tweaks-before-release.ars
======
dlsspy
If you're going to try it, note that it requires iTunes 10.1 if you want to be
able to use your iPad again.

